# Boots



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of boots do you guys wear. I had to get out of commercial new construction because my legs and back could'nt take the pounding of walking on concrete floors all day long. Do you guys no if there is a pair of boots that would alleviate this. I have tried all kinds but no success yet.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

al said:


> What kind of boots do you guys wear. I had to get out of commercial new construction because my legs and back could'nt take the pounding of walking on concrete floors all day long. Do you guys no if there is a pair of boots that would alleviate this. I have tried all kinds but no success yet.


:thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I wear my LaCrosse work boots most of the time.








Or my custom Snakeskins


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

al i wear redwings, ive had some back and knee issues over the yrs.and they seem to be more comfy then others, also check into a good insole. the right boot will make a big difference! leak


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ironranger said:


> :thumbup:


 I wear those when I go out. They go good with my fish nets.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> al i wear redwings, ive had some back and knee issues over the yrs.and they seem to be more comfy then others, also check into a good insole. the right boot will make a big difference! leak


 I tried red wings and they were comfortable but did not help with the back and legs though. Georgia boots are the best I have found so far but they are so darn heavy.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I wear my LaCrosse work boots most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will check into the lacrosses, do the eyes light up on them snake boots. would come in handy walking down dark halllways:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's my boots


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Al, have you tried those gel inserts ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ironranger said:


> :thumbup:


You must get some nice tips with those boots on


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> What kind of boots do you guys wear. I had to get out of commercial new construction because my legs and back could'nt take the pounding of walking on concrete floors all day long. Do you guys no if there is a pair of boots that would alleviate this. I have tried all kinds but no success yet.


I have never bought the same pair of boots twice in a row.
Due to trying to save a buck and buy what's on sale.
But lately some back and leg pains. I will spend more for better boots.

Maybe I'll be jellin :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i buy diehard boots from sears. cheap , comfy, ultra thick soles then add in some dr scholls inserts then i'm jellin' baby!:thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

WOLVERINE these are the best work boots ever made i.m.o. and i have wore boots all my life


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I rock air nike's all day everyday. Boots not needed or desired for my line of service work.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Al, have you tried those gel inserts ?


 yes I have. they help some but legs and back still hurt at the end of the day.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I rock air nike's all day everyday. Boots not needed or desired for my line of service work.


I have some nice allen Edmonds walking shoes that got worn for work and now have stayed there...holding up well and sporty. No Lexus and 3 piece suit though. And no watch.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I wear military jump boots, they are made by several manufacturers, I usually buy Corcoran.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

new balance 608's unless I dig then 30 dollar sears boots. I cant wear boots cuz of my feet and ankles.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> new balance 608's unless I dig then 30 dollar sears boots. I cant wear boots cuz of my feet and ankles.


 I choose not to wear boots beacuse i want to keep my feetanklesknee's and back. Orthopedic Dr. told me 15 years ago to throw my boots away and i did. My joints thanked me for it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Thing that really ticks me off and drives me nuts :furious:
is when your socks roll down under your heel in your boot :furious:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Walmart-cheap. I'm on my second pair. They are comfortable but don't take a beating as well but that's to be expected for the price.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Thing that really ticks me off and drives me nuts :furious:
> is when your socks roll down under your heel in your boot :furious:


Don't wear socks, problem solved.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been wearing these and think they are pretty comfy. The course soles are real easy to kick clean and I carry XL shoe covers for when in the home. These are columbia sportswear brand. I am pretty sure I got them at bass pro.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Irish setters


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

https://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/

If you are serious about boots, these are the best.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*never had a good pair of boots*

I have had the same problem also...

every pair of boots I havw ever bought after a week or two began to bother
my back and hips for some reason....

The only thing that makes me happy wearing is
*K mart **high top tennis shoes*...They claim to be 100% leater

usualy they are on sale 2 pair for 30 bucks...(cheap)

I burn through them about a pair every 6 months, but they seem to work great...and they keep my feet and back happy

I have been through hell and back in them:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm wearing a pair of redwing boots that seriously need a new pair of soles.

Too hard on my feet, my small, 17's. :blink:


Feekin' SASQUATCH!!! :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm wearing a pair of redwing boots that seriously need a new pair of soles.
> 
> Too hard on my feet, my small, 17's. :blink:
> 
> ...


Is it true what they say about guys with big feet?
It's twue, it's twue.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Is it true what they say about guys with big feet?
> It's twue, it's twue.


 

I got the hardest roll of dimes any woman has seen! Women laugh like a damn george carlin joke just popped up.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I wore RWs for the longest time. John Deere had signature boots that were horrible and then Dan Post bought them out. So, I thought this past year to finally try a pair. I will buy another pair. So far they are the most comfortable boots I have worn and they are waterproof, gotta have waterproff IMO. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I got the hardest roll of dimes any woman has seen! Women laugh like a damn george carlin joke just popped up.


 
TMI Dunbar, TMI. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I got the hardest roll of dimes any woman has seen! Women laugh like a damn george carlin joke just popped up.


A roll of dimes doesnt sound to impressive. Should have said a roll of 50 cent pieces or something else.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

osha required! all jobs. i now wear Irish setters by red wing, only! best boot ever made. tried many. great on feet and back!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> A roll of dimes doesnt sound to impressive. Should have said a roll of 50 cent pieces or something else.


That's the joke, he is saying women laugh at the size of his wang.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


jjbex said:


> That's the joke, he is saying women laugh at the size of his wang.


 silver dollars baby!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

*Red Wing* *Boots* FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Made the switch to Redwings Logger Style about 4 years ago and never looked back. My back, legs and feet just felt better. After I got used to feeling like I was wearing Frankenstein Boots that is 

Other then that I agree you can't beat the Columbia Sport/Trail Shoe.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pipedoc said:


> TMI Dunbar, TMI. :laughing:





house plumber said:


> A roll of dimes doesnt sound to impressive. Should have said a roll of 50 cent pieces or something else.





bigdaddyplumber said:


> osha required! all jobs. i now wear Irish setters by red wing, only! best boot ever made. tried many. great on feet and back!





jjbex said:


> That's the joke, he is saying women laugh at the size of his wang.





bigdaddyplumber said:


> :thumbup: silver dollars baby!!!!:thumbsup:


 

I haven't been in this thread for 2 months and I come back to everyone talkin' about meh :nerd:*WANG:nerd:*



130 PLUMBER said:


> *Red Wing* *Boots* FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS:thumbsup:


 

I'm due for a new pair; had mine 4 years and the soles even though they are still there, they are no good.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cop boots*

Made by "Enforcer" are the best $150


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been wearing Redwing's for 10 years. I will wear them until I quit working or they go out of business.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

bigdaddyplumber said:


> osha required! all jobs. i now wear Irish setters by red wing, only! best boot ever made. tried many. great on feet and back!


I love the setters. I have a pair of the pheasants forever edition boots and they are by far the most comfortable boots I've ever owned. Its crazy going from another pair to these. Its like a pillow!


----------

